# Textumfluss um Bild - Wie stell ich das an?



## Eistee (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich hab nen kleines problem, das ich euch anhand einer Grafik erläutern möchte 







Wie schaff ich es mit HTML und der Hilfe von Tabellen, das ein dynamisch erzeugter Text wie auf dem Bild um den Button rechts unten fliest?
Der Button soll über ein Image-Map verlinkt werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gottox (1. Februar 2004)

Brauchst keine Tabellen zu... Einfach nur:
Selfhtml --> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/grafiken/ausrichten.htm#textumfluss


----------

